# How to choose a wick for my candles?



## valj (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi there. I have an over abundance of lovely bee wax and thought I would take a stab at making some candles to sell in my store. I made parafin candles years ago this will be my first attempts at using beeswax and I could use some advice. The was is filtered and I am using WECK Jars. These are the canning jars with the flat glass lids. My question is 2 fold. I see suggested to introduce a softer oil like coconut oil about 1 cup per pound of wax. Would you suggest I try this? The other question is about how to choose a wick. I am prepared to do the experimenting necessary to try a few and would like some suggestions on how to narrow it down to a few for my trials. 1 jar has an opening with a diameter of 3.25 and the other one is 2". Is this enough info to ask for some advice? TIA! Val


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I have played with it a bit to learn that there is more to it than I thought! I used too small a wick in one about 3 inch diameter and it would burn down into a hole about an inch and a half in diameter then drown out. Plain untreated cotton butcher cord does not work well either!

If someone here does not come in with some experienced advice I think it can be found on candle making forums.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

https://www.beeculture.com/the-right-size-wick/

Hope this helps.

Alex


----------



## valj (Oct 15, 2018)

*Re: How to choose a wick for my beeswax candles?*

Thank you for a reply. Hopefully I can get some guidance to shortcut the learning process. I have found quite a few tips on the challenges of beeswax candle making but still a bit stumped on how to narrow down my choice of wick. I have some direction so once the rest of the supplies arrive I can take a stab. 

Also I need to know some tips on first burn of the test candles and other tips on how to burn/light the candle. If you have any info you can share on these steps please do!

Any help is appreciated! Val


----------



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

Here's general info about choosing wicks - https://www.onestopcandle.com/candle/wickselection.php

Here are charts if you want to get really technical.  - http://dev.onestopcandle.com/candle/wickchart.php


----------

